# Blood Thirst - Interest Check



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi there, this isn't recruitment yet. I'll make a new thread for that, if people wish to see this happen. (Probably with a better name!)

I may soon start a Vampire roleplay, set in the shadows of the Sylvanian mountains, close to the Aver Reach. You will be a band of vampires, from all bloodlines, lead by a Blood Dragon; Kroskar Bloodfang. He attempts to lead you to greatness, eventually you gain your own dead, an army, and we march upon the Empire. 

That is just the simple idea in a nutshell. I'm just posting this to see if anyone is interested. If you are, please just tell me via this thread. I'd like to be able to, but if there's little interest, I won't be able to set it up.

Cheers,

Farseer D


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

maybe. never played as a vampire before  so why not.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Heh, this is strange. I was just (Like two minutes ago ) saying how I want to start a VC RP in the next few weeks....

I will probably be interested, depending or not I start my own up during the time, but otherwise, Morfran von Carstein will be with you :wink:


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

*Raises hand and jumps up and down* Pick me pick me!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I'd be interested, the Necrachs will show you why we are the superior vampires.

I think there needs to be more fantasy roleplays. Im working on a Skaven one right now, and planning another though im not sure what it will centre around. Either Dark Elves or Warriors of Chaos.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Dear god that was fast. :laugh: I sense a future for this RP. Oh, and sorry DA for stealing your idea :grin: you could always set up another VC RP next to mine. Actually, please don't. Poor Kraskor wouldn't get any vampires to help him destroy *everything*. :biggrin:

Well, ok, perhaps some more information on the roleplay is necessary. I'm afraid you'd all have to be 4th generation or below (for those who don't understand what that means, a bit of research perhaps? :grin: ) and would not start with any minions. Oh, oh, inspirational moment there. Just thought of another plot to twist in.  I'll just say it involves dragons.

Anyway, depending on how much time I have, I may get the thread up in the next few days. (Not Sunday, I've got Games Day!) Thank you all for showing interest, I'm frankly honoured that you're all so excited about my little roleplay. (Oh, and yes it would be little - only about 5 or 6 people, other than me.)

Also, another random nugget of information: Kraskor was sired by the Red Duke. (Again, if you didn't understand that; research?) 


Again, thank you for your interest.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Dear god that was fast. :laugh: I sense a future for this RP. Oh, and sorry DA for stealing your idea :grin: you could always set up another VC RP next to mine. Actually, please don't. Poor Kraskor wouldn't get any vampires to help him destroy *everything*. :biggrin:
> 
> Well, ok, perhaps some more information on the roleplay is necessary. I'm afraid you'd all have to be 4th generation or below (for those who don't understand what that means, a bit of research perhaps? :grin: ) and would not start with any minions. Oh, oh, inspirational moment there. Just thought of another plot to twist in.  I'll just say it involves dragons.
> 
> ...


Sounds interesting. And Necrachs do not need minions, we work best alone. After all they are the greatest of vampires.

Oh and about the bold highlight I added... *CURSE YOU!*.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I'll be interested depending on if anything happens in RL that i wont be able to keep up with the thread.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Dravly can you put some vamp reference and info for the one in lexicanum is not that great. The one about the first necromancer (forgot his name), helps abit but its still not enough.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

How about this Komanko?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vampire_Counts


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Reading this right now,  actually not yet it just opened as a tab. Ill tell you what I did find by myself, Vampire Counts, Vampire, necromancer. Thats all I could find, anymore?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I couldn't find anything on the generations thing, mind to evaluate via a PM for me? Oh, and I'm sure even if I did start mine now, yours' would get priority from most people  it would be interesting, for the comparison in storylines, though..


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Nothing else. The books help but you'd have to read them fully.

I know enough about the Necrarch bloodline though, vampire sorcerers with little to no emotion remaining and they are among the most ancient and powerful vampires, and have powers the others don't, like the ability to survive in the sun for brief periods of time.

By generations he means the number of progeny. The original Von Carstein for example creates a vampire, said vampire is 2nd generation. You get the idea.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

There is a little more Ive found:
http://whfb.lexicanum.com/wiki/Blood_Dragon
http://whfb.lexicanum.com/wiki/Strigoi
http://whfb.lexicanum.com/wiki/Vampire_Count
http://whfb.lexicanum.com/wiki/Vampires
http://whfb.lexicanum.com/wiki/Bloodline
http://whfb.lexicanum.com/wiki/Neferata
http://whfb.lexicanum.com/wiki/Abhorash
http://whfb.lexicanum.com/wiki/W'soran
http://whfb.lexicanum.com/wiki/Nagash
http://whfb.lexicanum.com/wiki/Elixir_of_Life

Thats all I can think of


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok, ok. I must seem like a complete dick sending you all running around finding information that I have, so here is some of the points that may have needed clear-up:

- When a vampire gives a human (vampires have always been human. There are currently no exceptions to this.) the man becomes the vampire's GET. The one who gave the get the blood kiss (or SIRED him) is the SIRE.

- Originally, when Neferata created the vampire race by being bad at copying, her vampire blood was the most pure and, therefore, the most powerful. Each time a vampire gives the blood kiss, that original power is diluted. Therefore, characters such as Vlad, Abhorash, Melkhior etc. are considered 1st generation; they are the first of their line. Afterward, it's 2nd generation etc. Make no mistake; vampires of 6th generation are still horribly powerful; but less than, say, Abhorash. Also, vampires gain power with age.

- For a quick history of the vampire counts, well...

There was a kingdom in the southern deserts of the world, a mighty kingdom, before the Empire, ruled by men. One such man, Settra I believe, united the land under himself; but he could not conquer death. He set up the Mortuary Cult to find a way to defeat death; but Settra died before they could find a way. Nagash, a mighty sorceror who became the land's High Priest, eventually discovered it; pure life elixir, making himself immortal. Nagash then raised armies of the dead blah blah and got beaten by the "good" priest kings.

Then the queen of Lahmia, Neferata, stole some of Nagash's writings, and re-created the elixir; but those who drunk it required the blood of the living. These were the first vampires. More stuff happened, Neferata was discovered, Nagash came back and almost raised every single corpse in the entire world, but some freakin' Skaven made the most powerful blade in existence, (Fellblade), gave it to a priest king whose name I have forgotten, who somehow managed to defeat Nagash. The vampires fled northwards to the old world; and from there, the Vampire Counts emerged.

- That's a really brief summary, I'd suggest reading more. For a quick outline of the major bloodlines:

- von Carstein: typical vampire, can use magic, can fight; all-rounder

- Blood Dragon; a sense of honour, their master (Abhorash) tried to fight his need for human blood, they abhor magic in all forms, are awesome in a fight.

- Lahmian; think witch elf vampire, less crazy, tanned. Beautiful women, essentially, with powers to bewitch, and also good magical skill.

- Necrarch; crazy, evil-looking mages. powerful wizards.

- Strigoi; give themselves over completely to their bloodlust, usually in the form of wild beasts. very strong, but little magic IIRC.


SO, hopefully that helped. I'd still suggest reading up, however; I'm not exactly a textbook-perfect source. :grin:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Dravly isnt it exactly what I posted XD If you bothered writing all this its sad  You could just copy paste it from lexica ^^


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Gah! Ninja'd by quite a long while, too. How embarrassing. :blush:


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

If you are still looking for people who are interested, with the people you have who would like to play, and my previous experiences of you as a GM, and because like the idea of being a blood sucking vampire, I'd be interested in joining!


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Aha! Another thing to be superior to Deus in


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Captain Stillios said:


> Aha! Another thing to be superior to Deus in


Surely you mean to be beaten at?


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ill try it, though I admit that fantasy warhammer is not my thing. Maybe spice it up alittle bit with some living allies.:wink:


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

......ouch....hang on let me think....Ill get back to you.

But really there is a line dude


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Sorry man. Didn't mean to offend. I only meant it in jest. As I have said before, I do find you a great person to RP with, and I enjoy our little skirmishes, marks it interesting. Once again, didn't mean to offend, sorry if I overstepped a mark, I apologize


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Then the queen of Lahmia, Neferata, stole some of Nagash's writings, and re-created the elixir; but those who drunk it required the blood of the living. These were the first vampires. More stuff happened, Neferata was discovered, Nagash came back and almost raised every single corpse in the entire world, but some freakin' Skaven made the most powerful blade in existence, (Fellblade), gave it to a priest king whose name I have forgotten, who somehow managed to defeat Nagash. The vampires fled northwards to the old world; and from there, the Vampire Counts emerged.


Some freaking Skaven?, it was the Lords of Decay the mightiest of Skaven. And yes, it just proves how easily the Skaven can manipulate the world of men. A simple blade made of their most common element becomes the decider of a war between life and death itself. All will fall before the might of the Horned Rat's children.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Lol, you fell for it!
I wasnt offended! Mwahahaha I win again! *Throws smokebomband disapears*

(Thanks anyway though)


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Damn you Stillos, damn you! *Shakes fist angrily at smokescreen*


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

*Steps out of the shadows and bows then disapears again*


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> Some freaking Skaven?, it was the Lords of Decay the mightiest of Skaven. And yes, it just proves how easily the Skaven can manipulate the world of men. A simple blade made of their most common element becomes the decider of a war between life and death itself. All will fall before the might of the Horned Rat's children.


I'm with you, Skaven are being mistreated. Lets start a petition for Skaven rights!! This racism will not go unnoticed! Kill the Skaven haters!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I say freakin because Nagash would've ruled the world if it wasn't for them. :grin: And Fellblade is considered the most powerful weapon in existance, and Nagash had just raised an entire civilisation's worth of dead (before the whole world) which is how he was defeated. He was tired, basically. :laugh:


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

On the Vampires: In the Vampires War trilogy, they are able to transform into "wolves". Basically: Brow hardens, jaw elongates, claws sprout and are able to run on all fours. Will we be able to do this? Thus far I only know of the von Carsteins' being able to do it, and seeing as I will pick a von Carstein.....


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

dark angel said:


> On the Vampires: In the Vampires War trilogy, they are able to transform into "wolves". Basically: Brow hardens, jaw elongates, claws sprout and are able to run on all fours. Will we be able to do this? Thus far I only know of the von Carsteins' being able to do it, and seeing as I will pick a von Carstein.....


Only the Von Carsteins can do that. The others all have their own abilities that either match or surpass the others.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

dark angel said:


> On the Vampires: In the Vampires War trilogy, they are able to transform into "wolves". Basically: Brow hardens, jaw elongates, claws sprout and are able to run on all fours. Will we be able to do this? Thus far I only know of the von Carsteins' being able to do it, and seeing as I will pick a von Carstein.....


That is incorrect, if you have read the Gotrek and Felix Saga, in the book Manslayer they encounter a female vampire from the Lahamia line who turns into a wolf and attacks Gotrek.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Hmm that shouldn't be. The Lahmians, mostly female, are able to use their beauty to glamour people into serving them but from what ive read of the codex they cannot transform. Only the Von Carsteins can do that for definite, the Necrarchs might be able to but they prefer to use magic and others to fight.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> Hmm that shouldn't be. The Lahmians, mostly female, are able to use their beauty to glamour people into serving them but from what ive read of the codex they cannot transform. Only the Von Carsteins can do that for definite, the Necrarchs might be able to but they prefer to use magic and others to fight.


Read Manslayer its near the end when they are trying to escape from the vampires.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

farseer it sounds awesome when would it be up?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, for transforming; what the heck, let's bend history. You can, within reason. (You're not using the Transformation of Kadon here. No Emperor dragons.)

As for when it will appear... dear god it'll have to been soon now. :laugh: To be honest, I was only looking for about 6 people... I'm going to have to extend it. Priority will, I'm afraid, be on quality rather than speed; somebody just sneaking in when I want to close recruitment may well beat somebody who posted seconds after it goes up. But when quality are on a similar level, I will have to allocate according to first-come-first-served.

Perhaps tomorrow? Eeek! Saturday, maybe...? The recruitment will be open for at least a week anyway, so you won't miss it. :biggrin: Thanks for all showing such interest and enthusiasm.


----------

